# Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?



## Sporax (25. Juli 2015)

*Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hallo,
ich möchte mir im September einen neuen Rechner kaufen und wollte mir jetzt schon mal ein grobes Bild über die einzelnen Komponenten machen
und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen.

Diese Fragen habe ich aus einen anderem Thema entnommen:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
850-1000€ +/-

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
Nein, ist alles vorhanden

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Lieber Eigenbau, da meist billiger und besser

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)
Altlasten gibt es auf jeden Fall, ob diese aber noch brauchbar sind ist 'ne andere Frage.
Habe momentan folgenden PC:
MB: Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
CPU: AMD Phenom II Black Edition Multi-Core Processor" (X4 960T)
Grafikkarte: SAPPHIRE Radeon HD6870
Laufwerk: irgendeins von Super-WriteMaster
Festplatte: 500 GB Festplatte
SSD: keine
RAM: Habe 2x4GB Sticks drin, deren Marke ich leider nicht entziffern kann
Netzteil: Ein 530 Watt be quiet! Netzteil (ist glaube ich zu alt, also muss ein neuer her)
Irgendein Case, von dem ich auch nicht zufrieden bin.
Der Rechner an sich ist nun 6-7 Jahre alt und hat mich damals 720€ gekostet und hat mich bisher auch nicht im Stich gelassen, bei neueren spielen jedoch ist Schluss.^^

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
Ja, ist vorhanden. Habe wirklich keine Ahnung welche Bildfrequenz dieser besitzt. Für 1080p reicht dieser mir aber völlig aus.

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?
CS:Go, H1Z1, BF3 (low Settings) , FC3 und wenn der PC nicht streikt auch mal gern FC4. Möchte mit dem neuen PC aber zocken können: Witcher 3, FC 4, BF 3, den  neuen Teil der NFS reihe. Und all das auf Full HD (1080p). Möchte nicht mit Medium Settings rumhantieren^^.

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?
Eine 500 GB Festplatte ist bereits vorhanden. SSD habe ich nicht bzw. habe ich bisher noch nie besessen, wenn es den Rahmen aber nicht sprengt würde ich das aber gerne mal ausprobieren.

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)
Nein, habe wirklich 0 Ahnung vom übertakten.

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
Ich möchte das der neue Rechner leise und kühl bleibt (im IDLE auf jeden Fall und unter Last kann man mal ein Auge zudrücken).
Soundkarte oder WLAN brauche ich nicht. (Nutze zurzeit DLAN)
Ansonsten würde es mich freuen, wenn der Rechner im vergleich zu meinem jetzigen schneller ist/ schneller arbeitet (bspw. beim öffnen von Programmen, Hochfahren etc.)
Die CPU ist beim Surfen im Internet schon bei 40%... den Rest könnt ihr euch wohl denken.^^
Habe bereits über "OC und Non-OC" Varianten gelesen, konnte mich aber nicht überzeugen, dass die "Non-OC Varianten genau so gut sind"... fragt mich nicht warum ist irgendwie so. Vielleicht könnt ihr mich ja überzeugen. 
Zur Grafikkarte:
Hatte bei beiden PC's die ich bisher hatte immer AMD Grafikkarten und würde mal gerne eine NVIDIA Grafikkarte ausprobieren, da diese leiser und Kühler sein sollen. Habe da die GTX 980 von MSI im Visier. Leider sehr teuer^^ (ABER KEIN MUSS ! KANN AUCH EINE AMD KARTE SEIN!)


Ich freue mich schon auf eure Antworten und ich hoffe hier bei euch etwas schlauer in der Thematik "PC zusammenstellen" werde.

Gruß,
Sporax


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

So könnte es gemacht werden:

1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-00-20G)
1 x ASUS Z87-Pro (C2) (90MB0DT0-M0EAY5)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)

Ca 970€. Laufwerk, HDD und RAM kannst du weiternutzen


----------



## Sporax (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hi "der pc-nutzer" !
Vielen Dank für diese Konfiguration.
Ich könnte eventuell bis zu 1200/1300€ hoch gehen. 
Welche Teile könnte man dann noch verbessern?

Gruß,
Sporax


----------



## Joker_54 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Den Xeon durch eine i7-4790K und den Eco durch einen Dark Rock 3 Pro tauschen und die CPU übertakten. Sonst geht da nix


----------



## Pizzamannfrau (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Dem Xeon vielleicht ein Z97 Board verpassen und besseren/schnelleren und mehr RAM kaufen. 
Wieso wird eigentlich in letzter zeit so oft ein alter Sockel für den Xeon empfohlen? Vor 2 wochen war noch Z97 die standardempfehlung für die xeons.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Du könntest wohl eine Grafikkartenklasse drüber wählen:Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury Tri-X, 4GB HBM, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, full retail (11247-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Alternativ geht auch je nach belieben ein größeres Gehäuse oder eine SSD mit mehr Speicher immer gut.


----------



## Joker_54 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Z87 macht zu Z97 keinen Unterschied(Ausser M.2 bei Z97), also "alt" ist da garnix. Das Pro hat aber WLAN und Blauzahn an Board für nur nen 100er.
Aufpassen muss man bei Z87 nur bei dem BIOS, für den Fall, dass man einen der Haswell-Refresh CPU's kauft, da muss man zuerst das BIOS flashen und erst dann die CPU einsetzen.


----------



## Pizzamannfrau (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Ich würde vorallem von der Fury ohne X die Finger lassen. 
Wer weiß wie sie dann mit DX12/Win10 Performt.. Niemand wirklich, man kann nur ahnen dass der Speicher dann schneller am Limit ist. (Auch wenns HBM Speicher ist..) 

Eine empfehlenswerte Karte über der 390 wäre wohl aktuell nur eine 980ti, aber dafür ist kein Bedarf. Die R9 390 ist für einen FHD Monitor mehr als ausreichend.

EDIT: Zur Boardgeschichte: Ja, aber wieso einen veralteten Sockel kaufen wo man womöglich ein BIOS-Update machen muss bevor man überhaupt damit arbeiten kann. 
Z97 Boards gibts auch um 100€ und onboard-Wlan ist sogut wie immer *******.. Braucht der TE übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## Sporax (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hi, vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten !
Habe jetzt versucht durch eure Beiträge etwas aufzubauen.
Version mit Xeon:
1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Kingston HyperX Savage DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9 (HX316C9SRK2/8)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390X Tri-X, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11241-00-20G)
1 x ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer (90MB0KZ0-M0EAY0)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)
1 x Cooler Master K380 mit Sichtfenster (RC-K380-KWN1)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
-> 1137,42€


Version mit i7:
1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)
1 x Kingston HyperX Savage DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9 (HX316C9SRK2/8)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390X Tri-X, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11241-00-20G)
1 x ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer (90MB0KZ0-M0EAY0)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)
1 x Cooler Master K380 mit Sichtfenster (RC-K380-KWN1)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
-> 1217,21€


Passt das so alles? Und sollte ich mich beim Z97 für das Asus oder MSI Board entscheiden?


----------



## Sporax (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Ich pushe mal mein Thema vorsichtig nach oben ^-^


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Wenn du den i7 nimmst, solltest du auch 2400er RAM kaufen.
Sonst passt es.


----------



## Sporax (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du den i7 nimmst, solltest du auch 2400er RAM kaufen.
> Sonst passt es.



Hi, vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Gibt es beim RAM eine bestimmte Marke dir vom P/L-Verhältnis gut ist? Habe nämlich einfach die Kingston Hayper X genommen, weil die nicht so "einfach" aussieht und ich mir einen Case mit Sichtfenster kaufen möchte


----------



## markus1612 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Du hast da einiges falsch gemacht.

Konfig 1:
1. Keine SSD. Die Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist eine sehr gute Empfehlung.
2. Wenn du ein Z-Board nimmst, solltest du G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-16GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen.
3. Die 390X lohnt sich gar nicht, spar dir da 100€ indem du die Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nimmst.
4. Das Z97 Pro Gamer ist für den Xeon total oversized, nimm das ASRock Z97 Anniversary (90-MXGVH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder das ASUS Z87-Pro (C2) (90MB0DT0-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.
5. Der Dark Rock Pro 3 ist für den Xeon ebenfalls total oversized, nimm den Dark Rock Advanced C1 wenn du einen hübschen Kühler haben willst.
6. Dein Ernst? Einen solchen PC packt man doch nicht in so ein Case. DIe ganzen Ersparnisse, die ich dir aufgezeigt habe, kannst du ja in ein http://geizhals.de/fractal-design-define-r5-black-fd-ca-def-r5-bk-a1200732.html stecken.

Konfig 2:
1. Wieder keine SSD. Ebenfalls wieder Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.
2. Beim 4790K ist http://geizhals.de/g-skill-tridentx-dimm-kit-16gb-f3-2400c10d-16gtx-a764621.html Pflicht.
3. Wieder 390X = unnötig.
4. Gehäuse lieber das bereits verlinkte Fractal R5.


----------



## Sporax (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Du hast da einiges falsch gemacht.
> 
> Konfig 1:
> 1. Keine SSD. Die Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist eine sehr gute Empfehlung.
> ...



Autsch das tat weh 
Vielen Dank  Ich werde mir alles zu Hause in Ruhe angucken und mich wieder melden. 

Gruß


----------



## Sporax (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

So habe jetzt alles umgesetzt und habe nun folgendes Ergebnis:

Konfig 1:
1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-16GAB)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-00-20G)
1 x ASRock Z97 Anniversary (90-MXGVH0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014)
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)


Konfig 2:

1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-16GAB)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-00-20G)
1 x ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer (90MB0KZ0-M0EAY0)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

Siehts jetzt vernünftig aus?^^

Btw.: Was an der 390x lohnt sich nicht? Habe kein Plan von Grafikkarten und würde das gerne wissen ^^


Gruß


----------



## markus1612 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Ja, sehen beide sehr ordentlich aus. Je nachdem, ob du übertakten willst oder nicht, Konfig 2 oder Konfig 1. Deine Entscheidung 

Die 390X ist nur 10% schneller als die 390 bei nem Aufpreis von 100€.


----------



## Sporax (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Und die 10% merkt man gar nicht?


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Sofern man nicht ohnehin am Rande der Spielbarkeit rumkrebst: eher weniger. Musst dir halt überlegen, ob du für 10% Mehrleistung 30% Aufpreis zahlen möchtest.


----------



## Sporax (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Rein vom Budget her könnte ich auch bei der ersten Konfig eine GTX 980 von MSI einpacken. Die kostet natürlich ~200€ mehr. Wie siehts da aus? 390 Nitro vs 980 bei einem Aufpreis von ~200€


----------



## markus1612 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Sporax schrieb:


> Rein vom Budget her könnte ich auch bei der ersten Konfig eine GTX 980 von MSI einpacken. Die kostet natürlich ~200€ mehr. Wie siehts da aus? 390 Nitro vs 980 bei einem Aufpreis von ~200€



Ebenfalls ein Unterschied von max. 15%, also noch unnötiger als der Aufpreis zur 390X.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

~15-20% Mehrleistung und 4GB, 256Bit statt 8GB, 512Bit. 
Sie ist schon ein Stück schneller, aber es lohnt nicht so wirklich.


----------



## jkox11 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Um die 20% besser als die 390. Aufpreis von 200 Tacken halt. 

Stell dir vor, du hast mit der 390 50 Frames. Mit der 980 hättest du dann 60. Ob es das wert ist 
Dazu hat die 390 noch 8GB Vram. Nicht notwendig, aber ein gutes Paket.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Die 980 ist, je nach Spiel und Auflösung, 3 - 33% schneller als die 390. Und kostet halt 60% mehr. Ich persönlich würde es vermutlich folgendermaßen handhaben (hypothetisch): entweder eine R9 390, oder gleich in die Vollen gehen und eine GTX 980 Ti nehmen. Die wird leistungsmäßig schon noch eine Generation länger halten als die 390. Tendiere aber eher zur Wahl der 390.


----------



## Sporax (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten !
Ich werde wahrscheinlich zur 390 Nitro greifen, da die TI einfach zu teuer für mich ist. Und wenn die 980 auch nur 20% mehr Leistung hat und dazu noch 4GB fällt die Entscheidung ja nicht wirklich schwer.^^


----------



## Joker_54 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Korrekt. Zudem kannst du früher aufrüsten und die neuesten Features mitnehmen


----------



## Sporax (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hi !
Die Grafikkarten frage hat sich jetzt geklärt. 
Aber bei der CPU kann ich mich immer noch nicht entscheiden. Xeon oder i7 oder sogar i5?
Habe diese Aussage beim googlen gefunden. Was meint ihr?


> Gaming = i5
> Rendering / Editing = i7
> Servers / Heavy Workloads = Xeon


----------



## FlyingPC (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Sporax schrieb:


> Aber bei der CPU kann ich mich immer noch nicht entscheiden. Xeon oder i7 oder sogar i5?


Für Gaming reicht der I5 locker aus, aber ich würde mir jetzt eine stärkere CPU kaufen, sodass diese länger hält.
Aber wenn du sowieso erst im September kaufst könnte man auch auf Skylake zurückgreifen.


----------



## Joker_54 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Sporax schrieb:


> Hi !
> Die Grafikkarten frage hat sich jetzt geklärt.
> Aber bei der CPU kann ich mich immer noch nicht entscheiden. Xeon oder i7 oder sogar i5?
> Habe diese Aussage beim googlen gefunden. Was meint ihr?


Die Aussage ist vollkommener BS.
Die CPU's kauft man nach Workload und Budget, nicht nach veralteten Pauschalaussagen.


----------



## Sporax (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist vollkommener BS.
> Die CPU's kauft man nach Workload und Budget, nicht nach veralteten Pauschalaussagen.


Also ist der Xeon auch für Gaming gut?
Bzw wird der i7 evtl billiger wenn der neue kommt?


----------



## smOothee (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Erfahrungsgemäss fallen die Preise für ältere Intel CPUs nach Release einer neuen Plattform nicht wirklich (ausser du würdest gebraucht bei ebay kaufen wollen, da könnte sich dann entsprechend was tun); da würde ich mir also keine Hoffnungen machen.
Ich würde, wie bereits von Anderen erwähnt, abwarten bis Skylake draussen ist und dann auf der Hintergrundfolie aktueller Benchmarks mich hier nochmal beraten lassen!


----------



## markus1612 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Sporax schrieb:


> Also ist der Xeon auch für Gaming gut?
> Bzw wird der i7 evtl billiger wenn der neue kommt?



Theoretisch musst du dir dass so vorstellen: Alle CPUs sind erstmal Xeons, anhand von Microcode, deaktivierten Kernen oder iGPU werden sie dann zu i7, i5, i3 etc.


----------



## Joker_54 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Warum werden eigentlich so selten Samsung SSDs empfohlen? Die sind doch von der Leistung her etwas besser als die Crucial?


Wegen diverser Firmwareprobleme. Die 840 hatte schon das reallocation Problem, bei der 850 hat Samsung auch was vermurkst.
Daher lieber die MX200 nehmen, die beiden geben sich in der Realnutzung nichts, Crucial hat aber nicht ständig Probleme mit den Platten


----------



## FlyingPC (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Die beiden Topmodelle der Skylake-Reihe sollen schon im Laufe der Gamescon vorgestellt werden.
Namentlich I7-6700k bzw I5-6600K.


----------



## Sporax (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hi!
Ich denke, dass ich erstmal zum Xeon  greife, weil dieser HT hat und genaus gut ist wie der i7. Da ich kein OC betreiben möchte und auch keine iGPU brauche bietet mir die Xeon mehr. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
Hier in diesem Thread wurde bereits die "Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz" empfohlen. Gibt es da noch 'ne "Xeon-Version" die besser ist? Frage nur, weil ich das aktuellste haben will, damit ich den Rechner 'nen paar Jahre ohne bedeneken nutzen kann^^


Gruß


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Naja, auch der i7 wird für einige Jahre reichen. Wenn man sich den Leistungszuwachs der letzten Jahre so anschaut, reicht ja heute noch teilweise ein i7 der ersten Generation.


----------



## markus1612 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Sporax schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich denke, dass ich erstmal zum Xeon  greife, weil dieser HT hat und genaus gut ist wie der i7. Da ich kein OC betreiben möchte und auch keine iGPU brauche bietet mir die Xeon mehr. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
> Hier in diesem Thread wurde bereits die "Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz" empfohlen. Gibt es da noch 'ne "Xeon-Version" die besser ist? Frage nur, weil ich das aktuellste haben will, damit ich den Rechner 'nen paar Jahre ohne bedeneken nutzen kann^^
> 
> ...



Der Xeon reicht genau wie der i7 die nächsten paar Jahre aus.

Nein, der Xeon 1231 hat das beste PLV.


----------



## Sporax (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

So bin jetzt bei folgender Konfig angekommen:
HDD:
1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)

SSD:
1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1)

CPU:
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)

RAM
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-16GAB)

GPU:
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-00-20G)

Mainboard (noch unschlüssig)
1 x ASRock Z97 Anniversary (90-MXGVH0-A0UAYZ)
oder 
1 x ASUS Z87-Pro (C2) (90MB0DT0-M0EAY5)
oder 
1 x ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer (90MB0KZ0-M0EAY0)

(Was meint ihr? Welche Vor/Nachteile haben die Mainboards jeweils?)

Laufwerk:
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)

CPU-Kühler: (ebenfalls unschlüssig, möchte das die CPU schön kühl bleibt und der PC leise bleibt...)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014)
oder
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)

Gehäuse:
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt

Netzteil:
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)


----------



## Joker_54 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

> Xeon
> Riesen Kühler
=> Verschwendetes Geld...

Nimm einen Pure Rock, der reicht völlig


----------



## FlyingPC (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Bei der HDD würde ich eher zu dieser greife:Western Digital WD Purple 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10PURX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, da diese leiser ist. Die 5400rpm machen kaum einen Unterschied zu einer mit 7200rpm, aber da du diese ja als Datengrab verwendet ist es ja egal.


Beim dem Kühler stimme ich Joker_54 eindeutig zu!


----------



## Sporax (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hi, vielen Dank!
Den Lüfter und die Festplatte habe ich aufgenommen. Wie sieht es mit dem Mainboard aus?


----------



## FlyingPC (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Für Den Xeon-Prozessor brauchst du kein Board mit Z97. Hier zwei H97:
1.Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
2.MSI H97 Gaming 3 (7918-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Beides gute Boards mit gutem Soundchip.


----------



## jkox11 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

MIt einem einfachen Z-Board kann er alle Kerne auf den Turbo schalten, ein teures muss das nicht sein.
Da reicht ein ASUS Z87-Pro (C2) (90MB0DT0-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland locker und es hat eine gute Ausstattung.


----------



## Sporax (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
Xeon:
- läuft mit "Z" und "H" Mainboard
- ist mit einem "Z" Mainboard aber schneller weil er den Turbo nutzen kann
- Turbo mit "H" Mainboard nicht möglich

i7:
- benötigt ein "Z" Mainboard
- "H" Mainboard zu "schlecht"



Gruß


----------



## jkox11 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Voilà


----------



## Joker_54 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Nicht ganz, der Turbotrick geht auch mit vielen H-Boards.
Nur bei B85 Boards kann es dieses Feature erst garnicht geben


----------



## FlyingPC (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Sporax schrieb:


> i7:
> - benötigt ein "Z" Mainboard
> - "H" Mainboard zu "schlecht"



Und ein I7 läuft auch auf H-Boards, aber wenn man sich schon einen kauft, dann bitte auch ein Z-Board.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, der Turbotrick geht auch mit vielen H-Boards.



Die 200MHz mehr merkt aber niemand wirklich.


----------



## Sporax (1. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hey Leute ich bin es nochmal^^
Reicht das 500W Netzteil für die 390 und CPU aus?
Die AMD Karten verbrauchen ja angeblich viel Strom..^^


----------



## Timeris (1. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Sporax schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich bin es nochmal^^
> Reicht das 500W Netzteil für die 390 und CPU aus?
> Die AMD Karten verbrauchen ja angeblich viel Strom..^^



Kommt drauf an ob du ein vernünftiges Netzteil kaufst oder Schrott.

Bei dem hier empfohlenen E10 reichen die 500W aus.


----------



## Sporax (1. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Ja genau, hab den hier empfohlenen in der Konfig:
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)


----------



## FlyingPC (2. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Sporax schrieb:


> Ja genau, hab den hier empfohlenen in der Konfig:
> be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)



Jo, das reicht.


----------



## Sporax (3. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hey, rein aus Interesse... ist diese Konfig auch gut?

1 x Western Digital WD Purple   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10PURX)
1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-16GAB)
1 x MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 980, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V317-008R)
1 x ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer (90MB0KZ0-M0EAY0)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

Oder doch lieber R9 390 statt der GTX 980? Die hat ja schließlich 4 GB mehr und man weiß ja nie was die Zukunft mit sich bringt


----------



## markus1612 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

3 Sachen würde ich an der Konfig ändern:
1. Nimm die 10€ günstigere Seagate Barracuda 1TB.
2. Die 980 lohnt sich in der Tat nicht, da ich nicht bereit wäre (ohne grüne Brille), 250€ für max. 15% mehr Leistung zu bezahlen.
3. Da die G.Skill Ares die schlechteren G.Skill TridentX sind, würde ich eher den TridentX nehmen.


----------



## Sporax (3. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Danke 
Wird auch so aufgenommen.
Bin mir zur Zeit nicht sicher ob ich doch auf 1500€ (1446€ um genau zu sein) gehe und dann doch die i7 nehme 
Der Xeon PC würde mich 1334€ kosten. Hätte nie gedacht, dass es so schwer sein kann sich für Komponenten zu entscheiden


----------



## tsd560ti (3. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Wenn du 0 Ahnung von Overclocking hast und dich nicht reinfuchsen willst ist das ein unnötiger Aufpreis.


----------



## Sporax (3. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wenn du 0 Ahnung von Overclocking hast und dich nicht reinfuchsen willst ist das ein unnötiger Aufpreis.



Kann man durch Overclocken denn die "FPS" in Spielen oder die allgemeine Perfomance des PC's spürbar verbessern? Oder ist das einfach son "Hobby" (drück ich jetz einfach mal so aus^^)... 
Die Überlegung war einfach nur die: "Wenn ich doch so viel ausgebe warum nicht dann auch mit 'OC-Funktion'... schaden kanns ja nicht"


----------



## tsd560ti (3. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Im Vergleich zum Xeon (3,4Ghz) sind meist so 20-30% mehr CPU Leistung drin, die in jeder Anwendung von 1-8Threads genutzt werden kann. Wenn du mit riesig vielen Spielern unterwegs bist ist es eigentlich immer ein CPU-Limit, da profitierst du vom OC. In BF4 SinglePlayer auf Ultra wird hingegen ab FullHD die Grafikkarte limitieren wo CPU-OC nichts hilft.

Editafür braucht es aber einen guten Luftkühler.


----------



## Sporax (4. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum Xeon (3,4Ghz) sind meist so 20-30% mehr CPU Leistung drin, die in jeder Anwendung von 1-8Threads genutzt werden kann. Wenn du mit riesig vielen Spielern unterwegs bist ist es eigentlich immer ein CPU-Limit, da profitierst du vom OC. In BF4 SinglePlayer auf Ultra wird hingegen ab FullHD die Grafikkarte limitieren wo CPU-OC nichts hilft.
> 
> Editafür braucht es aber einen guten Luftkühler.



Nochmal auf den ersten Satz bezogen:
Sind die 20-30% mehr Leistung im "OC-Zustand" oder im normalen Zustand nach dem Kauf schon drin?


----------



## pain474 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Im OC-Zustand.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Genau, Kaufzustand sind vielleicht 10-12%, bei etwas OC kriegst du dann 20% raus und wenn du Glück hast (jeder Chip geht unterschiedlich weit) könnten dann die 30 zum Xeon fallen.


----------



## Sporax (7. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hi, 
ich bin es wieder 
Ich habe mich nun für diese Konfig entschieden:
1 x Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-16GAB)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-00-20G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SLI
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014)
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

Komme so auf rund 1200€.
Meine Frage wäre nun, ob ich noch irgendwo Einsparungen vornehmen kann, ohne die Leistung stark zu beeinträchtigen.
Beispielsweise beim Gehäuse, RAM...
Gibt es billigere alternativen zum Fractal Design R5 oder den G.Skill Ares RAM ?


----------



## markus1612 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Beim Board kannst du getrost zum fast 40€ billigeren AsRock Z97 Anniversary greifen.


----------



## Sporax (7. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Danke.
Wie siehts beim Gehäuse aus?

Btw.  Weiß zwar nicht ob es was bringt aber hab erst eben durch Googlen erfahren (nach 5-6 Jähriger Nutzung)  das ich bei meiner jetzigen CPU 2 weitere Kerne aktivieren kann. Hab jetzt 6 Kerne ... xD


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Das Gehäuse ist sein Geld durchaus wert, vlt noch ein Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedÃ¤mmt (NXDS3B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ? 
Die zusätzlichen Kerne sind zwar schick und bringen auch ordentlich was aber auch ein Phenom II x6 ist mittlerweile ziemlich veraltet (wenn auch "überraschend" schnell)


----------



## Pittermann (7. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Gehäusealternativen:
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedÃ¤mmt (NXDS3B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedÃ¤mmt (600045760) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sporax (7. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hey Leute, vielen Dank.
Also bei dem Nanoxia liest man aber viel Negatives bei den Bewertungen auf Geizhals ^^
Da spricht mir die von Cooltek eher zu... fragt sich nur ob sich die 30€ überhaupt lohnen...
Ist es eigentlich bei einem Midi oder Big-Tower leichter die Temps niedrig zu halten?

Was haltet ihr von dem Board? 
1 x ASUS H97-Pro Gamer (90MB0JW0-M0EAY0)

Ich finde das von ASRock nicht so edel und da ich nur gutes von den Asus Boards lese und mir das Design auch mehr gefällt...


----------



## Pittermann (7. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Das Nanoxia ist gut, aber das Cooltek kannst Du auch nehmen.
Ja, in einem größeren Gehäuse lassen sich die Kompnenten besser Kühlen, da der Airflow besser ist.
Das ASRock-Board ist in Ordnung, wenn Du etwas höherwertiges willst, solltest Du zu diesem greifen: ASUS Z87-Expert (C2) (90MB0DV0-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sporax (7. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Pittermann schrieb:


> Das Nanoxia ist gut, aber das Cooltek kannst Du auch nehmen.
> Ja, in einem größeren Gehäuse lassen sich die Kompnenten besser Kühlen, da der Airflow besser ist.
> Das ASRock-Board ist in Ordnung, wenn Du etwas höherwertiges willst, solltest Du zu diesem greifen: ASUS Z87-Expert (C2) (90MB0DV0-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Es wurde hier aber gesagt, dass ich beim Z87 ein Bios-Update machen muss und dafür noch ne zweite CPU brauche um das Update zu machen.. mein Phenom II 960 passt da aber nicht drauf oder? Deswegen wollte ich halt gleich eins von den 97ern nehmen, weil man auf denen ja kein Update für den Xeon braucht.. so habe ich das zumindest verstanden..^^


----------



## Pittermann (7. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Sporax schrieb:


> Es wurde hier aber gesagt, dass ich beim Z87 ein Bios-Update machen muss und dafür noch ne zweite CPU brauche um das Update zu machen.. mein Phenom II 960 passt da aber nicht drauf oder? Deswegen wollte ich halt gleich eins von den 97ern nehmen, weil man auf denen ja kein Update für den Xeon braucht.. so habe ich das zumindest verstanden..^^


Dein Phenom passt da nicht drauf, stimmt.
Aber Du kannst beim Händler nachfragen, welche Bios-Version auf dem MB ist, bei der aktuellen wird der Xeon unterstützt.


----------



## Joker_54 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Du brauchst beim Z87 KEINE 2. CPU!
Das Update geht, wenn nicht schon das Refresh Bios drauf ist (Und das ist bei den Z87er eigentlich normal) komplett ohne CPU


----------



## Sporax (7. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Wenn ich das Z87 Board hole bzw. ein Xeon, brauche ich auch keinen 2400er RAM oder?
Und sowohl beim i7 als auch beim Xeon steht bei Geizhals:
Memory Controller: Dual Channel PC3-12800U *(DDR3-1600)*
Heißt das, dass die CPU nur DDR3 mit 1600 MHz unterstützt? Wenn ja warum sollte ich dann die 2400er bei dem Core i7 nehmen?! 
Oder wird damit ausgedrückt, dass ich mindestens 1600er brauche?   
Zitat Seite 2:


> Wenn du den i7 nimmst, solltest du auch 2400er RAM kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Das Z Mainboard unterstützt den schnelleren RAM. Daher kannst du den 2400er RAM nehmen.


----------



## Pittermann (7. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Die CPU unterstützt _offiziell_ nur RAM bis 1600 MHz, das hängt aber letzten Endes vom MB ab.


----------



## Sporax (7. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Wenn ich mir also ein H-Board mit einem Xeon kaufe -> 1600
Z-Board mit Xeon/i7 -> 2400


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Liegt halt am Chipsatz.
Die CPU sieht alles, was schneller als 1600MHz ist, als übertaktet an.
Intel sagt deswegen 1600MHz max, weil sie eben keine Garantie geben, dass schnellerer RAM auch läuft.
Laufen tut er aber immer.
Ist halt wieder eine Sache, die sich eher an die OEM Hersteller richtet.


----------



## Sporax (8. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Habe vorhin nach dem Motto: "Kaufe sowieso nen neuen PC.. ich versuche mal Overclocken zu lernen" meine CPU overclockt 
Habe gelesen das ich mich bei der Spannung an 1.3Volt halten soll... bin nun von 6x3 GHz auf 6x3.4 GHz mit 1.3Volt gekommen. 
Bei 3.5 GHz bekomme ich nach 7 Minuten einen Bluescreen beim Stresstest und soweit ich mich eingelesen habe, muss ich in dem Fall versuchen die Spannung zu erhöhen.. möchte aber nicht die CPU killen daher lass ich es glaube ich so 
Ist dies ein guter Wert wenn man bedenkt das die CPU schon ziemlich alt ist? 
Auch wenn es nicht gut ist bin ich trotzdem stolz auf mich 
Komme zwar jetzt vom eigentlichen Thema ab, aber ist mir wichtig bei der Entscheidung, welche CPU ich nehme, weil ich anscheinend doch Overclocken kann


----------



## Sporax (9. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hey Leute hab schon wieder was neues 
Konnte glücklicherweise meine alten Konsolen samt Spiele verkaufen und habe nun ein etwas höheres Budget.
Dachte mir vielleicht kann man jetzt noch 'ne 980 TI reinklatschen?
Würde das mit dem Xeon funktionieren? 
Ihr werdet euch wahrscheinlich fragen, warum nicht gleich eine i7 wenn du schon eine TI holst. Ganz einfach: hab nicht genug Geld 
Mit der i7 sprenge ich mein Budget um ~150€ grob geschätzt....
Was meint ihr? Ist es sinnvoll eine GTX 980 TI mit einer Xeon zu betreiben?


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Sporax schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Ist es sinnvoll eine GTX 980 TI mit einer Xeon zu betreiben?



Klar ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Sporax (9. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Vielen Dank euch beiden 
Also warten möchte ich nicht mehr .. 

Die GTX 980 lohnt sich da im Vergleich nicht oder?
Könnte nämlich auch die i7 zusammen mit der GTX 980 ( ohne TI) holen...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (9. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Wieso den i7? Beim Zocken limitiert viel eher die GPU.


----------



## markus1612 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Sporax schrieb:


> Vielen Dank euch beiden
> Also warten möchte ich nicht mehr ..
> 
> Die GTX 980 lohnt sich da im Vergleich nicht oder?
> Könnte nämlich auch die i7 zusammen mit der GTX 980 ( ohne TI) holen...



Die 980 lohnt sich im Ggs zur 390 überhaupt nicht, da fast 300€ Aufpreis für max. 10% mehr Leistung und auch nur 4GB Vram.


----------



## Sporax (9. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Die 980 lohnt sich im Ggs zur 390 überhaupt nicht, da fast 300€ Aufpreis für max. 10% mehr Leistung und auch nur 4GB Vram.


Hab mir grad mal paar Tests auf Youtube angeschaut und ich muss wirklich sagen die 980 (ohne TI) lohnt sich nicht.. ^^
Aber die TI liefert im Schnitt auch nur 10-12 FPS mehr.. (im Vergleich zur 390*X*) und dafür dann 700€?
Oder hab ich mir totalen Bullshi* angeschaut?


----------



## tsd560ti (9. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Wohl schon ziemlicher Quatsch wenn es um 60Fps+ geht, die Ti (als normales Custommodell) dürfte 30-40% stärker als die 390 sein. Die Preis/Leistung stimmt bei HighEnd Karten eben nicht so sehr wie bei einem schnelleren Prozessor.


----------



## Sporax (9. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wohl schon ziemlicher Quatsch wenn es um 60Fps+ geht, die Ti (als normales Custommodell) dürfte 30-40% stärker als die 390 sein. Die Preis/Leistung stimmt bei HighEnd Karten eben nicht so sehr wie bei einem schnelleren Prozessor.


Ah oke... war ein 4k Test... ich schau mal ob ich andere Auflösungen finde.


----------



## tsd560ti (9. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Kann auch sein, dass er das Referenzdesign hatte, die sind bei nVidia immer ein bisschen gemütlicher


----------



## Sporax (10. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hey Leute !
Es tut mir leid das ich hier ständig nach neuen Konfigurationen frage, aber ist wirklich das letzte mal 
Habe jetzt ein Budget von max. 1500€ und der wird sich jetzt auch nicht mehr ändern, daher das letzte mal bitte^^.
Habe mir nun überlegt, dass ich eine GTX 980 TI einbaue damit der Rechner auch wirklich lange mithalten kann.
Könntet ihr mir bitte zum letzten mal noch eine Konfig mit einer GTX 980 TI zusammen stellen? 
Mir persönlich gefällt die 980 TI von Palit und Gigabyte, aber ich überlasse euch alles.
Evtl. auch zwei Konfigurationen? So dass der eine sowohl eine 980 TI beinhaltet, als auch auf einen Xeon Prozessor abgestimmt ist 
und der andere ebenfalls eine 980 TI beinhaltet und auf einen i7 Prozessor abgestimmt ist?

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



WhiningCoil schrieb:


> In 1 Jahr kannst du vielleicht schon eine Graka kaufen die wieder doppelt so schnell wie die 980 Ti ist.



Auch wenn Pascal und Arctic Island schnell werden, aber in einem Jahr 100% mehr Leistung? Keine Chance.


----------



## Sporax (10. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hey, muss natürlich keine TI sein... dachte mir nur das die zukunftssicher wäre..
Möchte einfach nur das neue Budget voll ausschöpfen und das Beste draus machen.
Deswegen wollte ich noch eine  neue Konfig^^


----------



## tsd560ti (10. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Dss beste machst du, wenn dein Unterbau, sprich Mainboard, CPU, RAM, Kühler, Gehäuse und Netzteil top sind und du den Rest (Festplatten, Grafikkarte, Lüfter) dann lange Zeit durchtauschen kannst.


----------



## LorenorZ (11. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

dem stimme ich zu. vll auf skylake gehen mit ner r9 390. die Graka tauscht man eh öfters durch bis die CPU zu langsam ist. Also so würde ich es machen. Die 390 langt für alle Spiele


----------



## Sporax (11. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Dann nehme ich mal die Grafikkarte aus dem Fokus und investiere in den "Unterbau" wie tsd560ti und LorenorZ es bereits gesagt haben.
Ich versuch mal was zu basteln


----------



## LorenorZ (11. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Ich habe vor mir pünktlich zu anno nen neuen PC zusammen zu bauen. Ich mache es auch so.  Für Full HD langt ne 290 oder zum Teil ne 380....in die Richtung wirds bei mir wohl gehen. Aber mal schauen, wenns für die 390 langt umso besser


----------



## Sporax (11. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hab mal was mit Skylake und 4790k versucht:
Naja schauts euch mal an:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.12   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS)
1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)
1 x Kingston HyperX Beast DIMM XMP Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-14 (HX324C11T3K2/16)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-00-20G)
1 x ASUS ROG Maximus VII Ranger (90MB0IE0-M0EAY0)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Cryorig R1 Ultimate
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

oder der hier: (Mainboard unklar)
Beim Skylake brauch ich nicht son fetten Kühler oder?

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.12   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 EVO  250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-75E250B)
1 x Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C8G4D240FSA/BLS2K8G4D240FSA)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-00-20G)
1 x MSI Z170A Gaming M3 (7978-001R)
1 x MSI Z170A Gaming M5 (7977-001R)
1 x ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Hero (90MB0M90-M0EAY0)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Cryorig R1 Ultimate
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)


----------



## Pittermann (11. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Die ROG-Boards braucht keiner.

Für Skylake dieses Board: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde die Skylake-Konfig. nehmen.


----------



## Sporax (11. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Pittermann schrieb:


> Die ROG-Boards braucht keiner.
> 
> Für Skylake dieses Board: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ich würde die Skylake-Konfig. nehmen.


Hi vielen Dank.
Kleine Frage noch:
Habe in einem anderen Thema deinen Beitrag/Build gefunden: 1400€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der ist besser als mein Build oder? Zumindest sieht der RAM-Speicher ganz hübsch aus 
Würde den wohl so übernehmen wollen (außer WLAN halt).
Der Skylake wird nicht so dolle warm (hab ich in Reviews gelesen) und deswegen brauch ich auch den dicken Kühler aus meiner Konfig nicht oder? (Das ding kostet immerhin 75€ und ist nicht grad dafür bekannt leise zu sein)
Gäbe es sonst noch irgendeine Komponente, bei der du sagen würdest, "wenn du nocu Geld übrig hast würde ich XY gegen XZ autauschen"? (Ich hoffe man versteht was ich hier schreibe  )


----------



## Pittermann (11. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Ja, der RAM ist besser, der aus Deiner Zusammenstellung ist ziemlich langsam.

Wenn Du stark übertakten willst, brauchst Du einen guten Kühler. Der DRP 3 ist sehr stark und reicht vollkommen.

Wenn Du noch viel Geld hast (ca. + 400€), kannst Du eine 980 Ti nehmen, aber ich weiß nicht, ob Dein Budget dafür ausreicht.


----------



## Sporax (12. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Pittermann schrieb:


> Ja, der RAM ist besser, der aus Deiner Zusammenstellung ist ziemlich langsam.
> 
> Wenn Du stark übertakten willst, brauchst Du einen guten Kühler. Der DRP 3 ist sehr stark und reicht vollkommen.
> 
> Wenn Du noch viel Geld hast (ca. + 400€), kannst Du eine 980 Ti nehmen, aber ich weiß nicht, ob Dein Budget dafür ausreicht.



Komme mit TI auf 1770,09€... leider nicht mehr drin .. würde ~1600 € wohl noch verkraften aber 1700 ist zu viel ^^


----------



## markus1612 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Dann nimm statt der Ti die Sapphire R9 390 Nitro.


----------



## Sporax (12. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Zwischen der Ti und 390 gäbe es nur die 980 oder? Oder gibts da noch eine Karte die nicht erwähnt wird weil das P/L-Verhaeltnis nicht stimmt?


----------



## Sporax (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hätte 450€ für die GraKa. Nehmen wir mal an ich kaufe die 390 für ~339€...
Gibts einen guten Monitor für ~100-120€?
Ich kann euch ja sobald ich zu Hause bin mal schreiben welchen ich momentan habe.


----------



## Pittermann (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Dieser Monitor ist gut: LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Sporax schrieb:


> Zwischen der Ti und 390 gäbe es nur die 980 oder? Oder gibts da noch eine Karte die nicht erwähnt wird weil das P/L-Verhaeltnis nicht stimmt?



Die AMD Fury gibt es noch, ist aber genauso teuer wie die GTX 980.


----------



## Klixx7 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Sporax schrieb:


> Hätte 450€ für die GraKa. Nehmen wir mal an ich kaufe die 390 für ~339€...
> Gibts einen guten Monitor für ~100-120€?
> Ich kann euch ja sobald ich zu Hause bin mal schreiben welchen ich momentan habe.



Ist das nicht fast zu schade so nen PC für rund 1500€ dann an einen 120€ Monitor zu schalten? Wäre es womöglich besser nen 1300€ Pc an nen 320€ monitor zu setzen der dan 2 K oder 120 HZ bringt?


----------



## Sporax (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Klixx7 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht fast zu schade so nen PC für rund 1500€ dann an einen 120€ Monitor zu schalten? Wäre es womöglich besser nen 1300€ Pc an nen 320€ monitor zu setzen der dan 2 K oder 120 HZ bringt?



Keine Ahnung  Ich hoffe da geht noch jemand drauf ein ^^
Naja, konnte grade jedenfalls nachgucken welchen Monitor ich habe.
"Hyundai V226W" - so heißt der^^
Der müsste mittlerweile auch schon 4-5 Jahre alt sein.

Edit: hier die Specs : Monitore | Hersteller Hyundai | Spezifikation: Datenblatt Hyundai V226W


----------



## Klixx7 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Online Mit viel FPS für CS GO 
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C)

Ofline mit guter Auflösung für Witcher
Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG)

Oder beides zusammen in einem.Wobei du hiert natürlich je spiel individuele Einstellungen vornehmen musst um das was du willst auf den Schirm zu beckommen.
ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" (90LM00U0-B01370)


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Ich würde mir heute keinen TN Monitor mehr kaufen.


----------



## Sporax (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Soll ich dann lieber warten bis ich wieder mehr Geld fürn Monitor habe anstatt dann eins für 130€ zu kaufen?
Ist der LG Monitor der bereits vorgeschlagen wurde überhaupt besser als meiner?

Edit: Habe ich bei dem DR Pro genug Platz für meinen RAM? Hab in Videos gesehen wie groß das Teil ist...


----------



## Klixx7 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde mir heute keinen TN Monitor mehr kaufen.





Sporax schrieb:


> Soll ich dann lieber warten bis ich wieder mehr Geld fürn Monitor habe anstatt dann eins für 130€ zu kaufen?
> Ist der LG Monitor der bereits vorgeschlagen wurde überhaupt besser als meiner?
> 
> Edit: Habe ich bei dem DR Pro genug Platz für meinen RAM? Hab in Videos gesehen wie groß das Teil ist...



Wen man die miteinander vergleicht sind die gleich von reaktionszeit, auflösung, kontrast und in etwas heligkeit daher eine große veränderung wirst du nicht sehen .

Aber zugegeben ich kenn mich nicht mit TN, IPS unds VA Technik aus.

Habe aber gehört das IPS auf dem vormarsch ist.


----------



## Sporax (14. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Ok dann lass ich das mit dem Monitor erstmal.


----------



## LorenorZ (14. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

der LG hat doch ein ips Panel oder irre ich mich?
der steht nämlich auch bei mir auf der Liste^^


----------



## Klixx7 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Habe mich mal umgeschaut alle IPS modelle haben eine langsamme Reaktionszeit.

Kann jemand aus eigener erfahrung sagen wie der Unterschied zu TN und VA ist?


----------



## jkox11 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Auf die Reaktionszeit kannst du einen geben. Siehst du den Unterschied zwischen 1-5ms? Nein. 
Die Angaben der Hersteller sind sowieso vom Himmel geholt.


----------



## Klixx7 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Auf die Reaktionszeit kannst du einen geben. Siehst du den Unterschied zwischen 1-5ms? Nein.
> Die Angaben der Hersteller sind sowieso vom Himmel geholt.



OHH got wieder die alte discusion was man doch alles sieht oder nicht ...............
aber ja ich merke es nach dem ich mich bei CS GO eingespielt habe fält mir der Unterschied zwischen 2 und 8 ms auf!!!! habe es selbst getestet darum spiele ich sowas lieber auf dem kleinen schirm als auf meinen lamen großen. Ein Tipp das merkt mann daran das einem das gewinnen leichter fält also man leichter erster platz wird wobei Faktoren wie lan oder W-Lan mehr ins gewicht fallen.

Ich habe mir wirklich beim zocken noch nie gedanken um farbwiedergabe gemacht wäge gerade ab ob ich das überdenken sollte aber da ich SC 2 und CS GO fahre ich mit niedrigen reaktionszeiten sehr gut.

Es wird nie eine richtige oder falsche Antwort auf sowas geben da immer der Betroffende abwägen muss wommit er am besten fährt Reaktionszeit ist daher eine Eigenschaft wie jede andere an einem Monitor und sollte als diese wahrgenommen werden.

Wie meinst du das das die Angaben nicht stimmen hast du einen verweis auf eine Quelle sonst ist das für mich Nonsense.


----------



## Sporax (14. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Wie siehts denn jetz mit den G.Skill RipJaws 4 aus? Passt der unter den Dark Rock Pro 3?
Und das Mainboard besitzt "2x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 3x Lüfter 4-Pin" heisst das jetzt, dass ich Maximal 3 Gehäuselüfter haben kann? Würde mir gern noch ein 4. holen und oben/unten montieren...


----------



## Sporax (14. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Moderne Lüfter lassen sich oftmals stapeln, also du kannst dann z.b. 3 (PWM) Lüfter an einen Anschluss hängen. Mehr sollten es aber glaube ich nicht sein, da sonst zuviel Ampere gezogen werden?
> 
> http://cdn-reichelt.de/bilder/web/xxl_ws/E910/AFWB_LUAL-011_04.png
> 
> Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das alle neuen Lüfter haben, da müsstest du dich dann vor dem Kauf nochmal informieren.



Vielen Dank 
Hatte vor diesen hier zu kaufen "be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm"

Wie sieht es denn mit dem RAM aus hast du/habt ihr da ne Ahnung von?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (14. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Sporax schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> Hatte vor diesen hier zu kaufen "be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm"
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit dem RAM aus hast du/habt ihr da ne Ahnung von?


Die Kühlkörper können abgenommen werden.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Die RAM werden nicht mal handwarm-. die übertrieben Kühlkörper kannst du problemlos entfernen.


----------



## markus1612 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Sporax schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> Hatte vor diesen hier zu kaufen "be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm"
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit dem RAM aus hast du/habt ihr da ne Ahnung von?



Die Montage der Silent Wings 2 ist ziemlich bescheuert, ich würde lieber NB BlackSilent- Pro o.ä. verbauen. Bei meinen 3 Silent Wings 2 ist sind mir gefühlt die Hälfe der Plastihalterungen gebrochen.


----------



## Sporax (15. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Könnte ich auch diesen RAM nehmen: https://geizhals.de/corsair-vengean...3000c15-a1305608.html?hloc=at&hloc=de&hloc=pl
Der würde mit 32mm Höhe passen.


----------



## markus1612 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Welcher Kühler? Sry, hab hier ein bisschen den Überblick verloren.....


----------



## Sporax (15. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Mit dem Dark Rock Pro 3.


----------



## markus1612 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

UNter den DRP3 passen RAMs bis ca. 52mm Höhe, d.h. fast alle RAMs passen.


----------



## Sporax (15. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Danke


----------



## Sporax (15. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Lohnt es sich für 10€ mehr gleich das 600W Netzteil zu kaufen? 
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-600W/BN235) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Soweit ich weiß, sind es dieselben Modelle mit anderem Aufkleber.


----------



## Pittermann (15. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Genau, das 600W-Modell hat nur zwei PCIe-Stecker mehr.


----------



## Sporax (15. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Also sagt die Wattzahl nichts aus und somit waere es sinnlos 10€ mehr zu zahlen im gegensatz zu dem 500W Netzteil?


----------



## tsd560ti (16. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Viel sagt die Wattzahl wirklich nicht aus. Man muss eigentlich immer nur wissen was in dem Kasten ist und auch mal Messwerte dazu haben: Das zerstörte LcPower Gold sah auch recht gut aus, StefanPayne hatte es mal auseinandergenommen und berichtet. 
Den Rest zeigen dann leider nur präzise Tests.


----------



## Sporax (16. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Würde die 500W "Version" für mehrere Extra Lüfter (im ganzen Gehäuse am Ende 4-5 Lüfter) und einen LED "Streifen" reichen?


----------



## tsd560ti (16. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Ein LED-"Streifen" verbraucht so 2-5Watt. Wenn es dann um die aufgerollten Lichtbänder geht kann es auch schnell bis 20Watt hochgehen, je nach Modell. Das alles stellt aber immer noch kein Problem für das Netzteil dar.

Mein System hing an einem Antec TP450C, welches nach einem Tag kaputt gegangen ist. Lustigerweise nicht bei einem AAA-Titel auf Ultra (~400-450Watt bestimmt), sondern bei einem älteren Rennspiel, bei dem das ganze System auf Teillast läuft  .
Wenn eine Überlast vorhanden ist schalten die guten NTs sowieso ab. Die schlechten schalten nicht/zu spät ab und die besten schalten teils deutlich später ab, wenn sie auch mehr leisten können als auf dem Sticker steht.


----------



## Sporax (16. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Normale Lüfter brauchen nur 1-3 Watt, selten auch mal bis zu 6 W. Die 500 Watt Version kann übrigens sogar 550 W leisten, wie verlässlich ist halt die andere Frage.
> 
> Werden diese LED Streifen nicht sogar an eine Steckdose angeschlossen?


Also der hier kommt denke ich mal nicht an die Steckdose, bin mir aber nicht scher (hatte sowas noch nie...)
NZXT Sleeved LED Kit rot 200cm, 24 LED (CB-LED20-RD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ein LED-"Streifen" verbraucht so 2-5Watt. Wenn es dann um die aufgerollten Lichtbänder geht kann es auch schnell bis 20Watt hochgehen, je nach Modell. Das alles stellt aber immer noch kein Problem für das Netzteil dar.
> 
> Mein System hing an einem Antec TP450C, welches nach einem Tag kaputt gegangen ist. Lustigerweise nicht bei einem AAA-Titel auf Ultra (~400-450Watt bestimmt), sondern bei einem älteren Rennspiel, bei dem das ganze System auf Teillast läuft  .
> Wenn eine Überlast vorhanden ist schalten die guten NTs sowieso ab. Die schlechten schalten nicht/zu spät ab und die besten schalten teils deutlich später ab, wenn sie auch mehr leisten können als auf dem Sticker steht.


Leider steht bei dem hier nicht bei was der verbraucht 
NZXT Sleeved LED Kit rot 200cm, 24 LED (CB-LED20-RD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



Sporax schrieb:


> Leider steht bei dem hier nicht bei was der verbraucht
> NZXT Sleeved LED Kit rot 200cm, 24 LED (CB-LED20-RD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Weil du sowas auch nicht wirklich im Rechner messen kannst, dafür schwankt die Leistungsaufnahme selbst im Idle zu stark.
Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass eine LED 0,1 Watt hat. Macht also bei 20 Stück 2 Watt.
Sowas wie eine festplatte mehr, ein Lüfter mehr, zwei Ram riegel mehr, usw. merkt das Netzteil nicht.
spar dir also die 10€ zum 600er modell, da das 600er modell sowieso nur zwei PCIe Stecker mehr hat als das 500er Modell, sonst unterscheiden sie sich nicht.
Und die beiden zusätzlichen PCIe Kabel sind dann auch noch als Doppelstrangkabel eingearbeitet, was richtig bescheuert ist.

Das 600er Modell ist eigentlich nur Marketing, weil der Abstand zum 700er sonst zu groß ist.
Und da das E10 technisch auf dem Power Zone basiert und das erst bei 650 Watt anfängt, ist es auch leicht zu erklären, wieso das 600er und 500er E10 mehr oder weniger gleich sind.


----------



## tsd560ti (16. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hier noch ein LED-Vorschlag, der weniger dezent ausleuchtet: geizhals.de/phobya-led-flexlight-highdensity-120cm-rot-83138-a1016091.html


----------



## Sporax (16. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Vielen Dank Leute


----------



## Sporax (10. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hallo,
ich bins nochmal 
Würde sobald die CPU verfügbar ist bestellen. (Gibts da irgendein bestimmtes Datum? Bei Geizhals in der Info steht bei fast jedem Shop seit Wochen "bestellt")
Passt soweit alles zusammen oder?
1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15D-16GRK)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-00-20G)
1 x MSI Z170 Krait Gaming (7984-009R)
1 x Samsung SH-224FB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224FB/BEBE)
4 x Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 (FD-FAN-VENT-HF14)
1 x Fractal Design Venturi HP-14 PWM (FD-FAN-VENT-HP14-PWM)
1 x Scythe Ashura Shadow (SCASR-1000SE)
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 White mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-WT-W)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

~1460€

Zu den Lüftern:
Wollte die Standard Gehäuse Lüfter durch 4 Venturi HF ersetzen. (2 vorne, 1 hinten, 1 oben); der Venturi HP soll auf den Scythe Ashura Shadow drauf.

Wenn ich komplett aufs Design (Schwarz/Weiß/Sichtfenster...) verzichten würde:
- könnte ich dann fürs gleiche Geld mehr Leistung kriegen? 
- könnte ich dann für die gleiche Leistung weniger Geld ausgeben?

Gruß


----------



## Sporax (10. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hi,
hättest du eine Empfehlung für Case und CPU-Kühler?


----------



## Sporax (11. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Außer bei den Lüftern gäbe es nichts zu meckern?


----------



## Sporax (11. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hey, erstmal riesen Dank für die Hilfe 
Zum Budget:
Hatte nen kleinen Ferienjob und konnte vom Verdienst noch ein bisschen für den PC zur Seite legen ...
Somit liegt das Budget bei ~1500. Also falls noch irgendetwas besser und/oder billiger geht bitte sagen  
Werde dann den Scythe Ashura + Venturi HP durch den Phanteks ersetzen und fürs Gehäuse dann https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-wing-boost-2-140mm-84000000110-a1098157.html nehmen.
Bin durch die Veränderung jetzt bei 1450€.
Edit: Wie sieht es denn mit dem Phanteks-Kühler und der Höhe aus wegen RAM? Passt der G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15D-16GRK) drunter?


----------



## Sporax (11. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Puh, ich kann dir das nicht versichern. In der Regel passt das, eventuell musst den den vorderen Lüfter am Kühler etwas nach oben schieben.
> Ich habe ja auch die RipJaws 4 und den Mugen 3 Lüfter musste ich etwas nach oben schieben.
> Habe auch vor in naher Zukunft auf den Phanteks zu setzen
> 
> ...



Hey, Danke 
Warte dann erstmal noch^^
Also ich habe 1500€ und würde auch alles ausgeben...^^


----------



## Sporax (11. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*

Hey,
ich glaube ich bleibe einfach bei den EKL Lüftern, finde die Farbe auch gut..


> Wie willst du die Lüfter überhaupt anschließen? An der integrierten Steuerung des Gehäuses (3-pin) oder am Mainboard (4-pin)?


Da habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken zu gemacht... :/
Mainboard wäre die beste option oder?


----------



## Sporax (12. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an, du hast am Gehäuse einen Schalter mit 3 Stufen. Jeweils 5, 7 und 12 Volt. Daher kannst du z.B. bei Volllast einfach am Gehäuse den Schalter umlegen.
> Wenn du aber 4-Pin Lüfter hast, würde ich die an das Mainboard anschließen, dann hast du die Möglichkeit die über PWM zu regeln, also nach Temperatur.
> 
> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Die EKL kannst/musst du am Mainboard anschließen.



Ich werde dann höchstwahrscheinlich 4 Pin Lüfter kaufen..


----------



## Sporax (12. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 850-1000€?*



WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Na dann, könntest du nun eigentlich bestellen. Sind alle Teile verfügbar?



Leider nicht. CPU und RAM haben auf jeder Seite den Status "bestellt"...


----------

